# breakfast ideas i neeed help



## dontsurfonmytur (Jan 6, 2007)

ok, when i start school again on monday, i AM NOT gona have time to eat a nice quality breakfast. so my question is, is there a powder or a bar that i can eat as quickly as possible.
any brands anyone recommend? also whats the most important in the mroning
the protein or the carbs


----------



## Toughenuff (Jan 7, 2007)

250ml of skim milk
1 banana
1 or 2 scoops of whey protein
1/2 cup of oat bran
200g of low fat yoghurt
couple of ice cubes

blend all of that and theres ur breakfast


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 7, 2007)

Jodi?


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Jan 7, 2007)

Toughenuff said:


> 250ml of skim milk
> 1 banana
> 1 or 2 scoops of whey protein
> 1/2 cup of oat bran
> ...



the thing about the blending thing... thats what i used to do with..

whey
milk
frozen berries
water
flax seed

1. it didndt taste so good
2. im in hurry so i chug which leads to me being nauseous
3. for some reason i am now naeseous every morning so the chugging lots of liquid makes that fact worse which leads to difficulty taking all my daily pills, etc.


----------



## szandor (Jan 7, 2007)

i prepare my meals the night before but when i wake up late and need to leave quickly, i eat a tablespoon of natural pb then mix 1 scoop of whey with 1/2 cup of oats in a glass of hot water. stir like a mad man then drink. i add water as needed or you'll have nothing but oats in your glass. 

initially it is a nasty meal but you get used to it. well, at least real men do.  the whole process takes 2-3 minutes if i'm in a hurry. i do this at work too. i keep a jug of whey, a container of oats and a jar of natural pb at my cube so i don't have to bring 3 cooked meals with me every day.

i also boil eggs and keep them in the refrigerator. i mix 2 whole eggs, 1/2 can of tuna and a green apple which gives me a complete meal. you can adjust as needed...


----------



## obz (Jan 8, 2007)

I put 2 scoops of whey and half a cup of frozen blueberries ontop of high fiber low sugar cereal in the morning, works great, tastes great.

I've added fat free CC to it as well before. Not a huge fan of the texture that yeilds but it packs in some extra protein and calories. Was edible, just not the best.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Jan 8, 2007)

today i had one scoop of whey + one cup of 1% milk
a banana and this bar

http://www.kashi.com/ourfood/GOLEAN/CrunchyBars/default.aspx


is this a decent breakfast or should i look fo ra bar with more complex carbs, but I think i get enough from the banana, milk, and the bar itself.


----------



## szandor (Jan 8, 2007)

i stay away from protein bars. too much effort to read all the nutritional value stats just to realize i'd be better off with whey, some natty pb and a green apple. most of them are just crap and if they're not, i would imagine they're going to cost more than a real well rounded meal. every now and then won't kill you though. i eat donuts every now and then and i'm still alive...


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 8, 2007)

for those of you "in a hurry" why not wake up earlier?


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Jan 8, 2007)

szandor said:


> i stay away from protein bars. too much effort to read all the nutritional value stats just to realize i'd be better off with whey, some natty pb and a green apple. most of them are just crap and if they're not, i would imagine they're going to cost more than a real well rounded meal. every now and then won't kill you though. i eat donuts every now and then and i'm still alive...




but this one really doesnt look too bad??? i get a discount on a lot of stuff i buy so money is no issue here though.

also juggernaut to answer you, its hard for me to go to be early enough to wake up early with work and training and school.
also its not that i am in  a RUSH, but sometimes emergency poo poo comes and i take more time than usual, so it is just in case of emergencies.


----------



## szandor (Jan 8, 2007)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> but this one really doesnt look too bad??? i get a discount on a lot of stuff i buy so money is no issue here though.



the 13 grams of sugar kills it for me. especially with the 16 or so grams of sugar you get get from the 1% milk. then again, it depends on your goals and metabolism. and how often you wanna eat the bar. if a little sugar doesn't hurt your goals and if you're talking about every now and then, then it looks tasty but as i'm trying to get my cutting diet on the ball, and i'm an old man with slower metabolism, for me, i'd go with, one scoop of whey, one cup of sugar free soy (instead of milk), or water, and a green apple or 1/2 cup of oats.

on a side note, milk has value, but, as i really only drink milk with bacon and fried eggs, donuts, or any kind of sweets, i typically don't drink too much milk.


----------



## szandor (Jan 8, 2007)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> but sometimes emergency poo poo comes and i take more time than usual, so it is just in case of emergencies.



they make diapers for this kind of thing you know so you can poop on the go...


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Jan 8, 2007)

szandor said:


> they make diapers for this kind of thing you know so you can poop on the go...



haha LOL

the bar, im planning to have every morning??
maybe i should switch teh banana to an apple...or how about tangerines/oranges?

i am 17 btw, so i dont think it will hurt me too bad? but then again in the long run maybe


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2007)

Preparing your meals the night before is the way to go!  Then you can just heat it in the micro and you are done.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Jan 9, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Preparing your meals the night before is the way to go!  Then you can just heat it in the micro and you are done.



ok..so u think i shuld just make like some kidn of protein (meat/eggs) and like rice or something??

i got a lot of food to buy than.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2007)

Yup, and have the oats handy.  That's quick and easy.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Jan 9, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Yup, and have the oats handy.  That's quick and easy.



i cant seem to eat oats, 1. theyre very hott
2. very tasteless ( so i HAVE to put some granola in it or other cereals)
3. you cant eat it with meats so its eiterh oats+whey or meat+rice


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2007)

What?

Add splenda and cinnamon.  Why the hell would you add meat to it?  The protein is separate.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 9, 2007)

gotta tell you Jodi, I'm not liking the cinnamon/splenda connection. Its boring. I do it, but I dont like it. Since I omitted fruit from my diet in preparation for my contest, life sucks with oatmeal. Any ideas without fruit added and whey mixed in?

And what is wrong with oats with meat? Its separated anyway! I use it with fish, chopped meat and obviously eggs.


----------



## obz (Jan 9, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> And what is wrong with oats with meat? Its separated anyway! I use it with fish, chopped meat and obviously eggs.



I like Oats with egg whites, season salt and chopped peppers. I pan fry them up into little pancake type things. Not exactly meat... but it's another way to eat oats if youre looking for that.


----------



## leg_press (Jan 9, 2007)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> ok, when i start school again on monday, i AM NOT gona have time to eat a nice quality breakfast. so my question is, is there a powder or a bar that i can eat as quickly as possible.
> any brands anyone recommend? also whats the most important in the mroning
> the protein or the carbs



As an absolute last resort, I always have a box of trioplex bars along side my protein powder/ in my work bag that way if I really need to have something quickly on the go with a glass or two of water I have something there.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 9, 2007)

obz said:


> I like Oats with egg whites, season salt and chopped peppers. I pan fry them up into little pancake type things. Not exactly meat... but it's another way to eat oats if youre looking for that.


that sounds tasty...give me the recipe please?


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Jan 9, 2007)

HOW IS THIS?? i bought this today
very very lean already made chicken, and brown rice??
i might put some olive oil on the chicken or rice for some fats

everymorniong brown rice, chicken, olive oil, oh and a banana, soound good or no?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 10, 2007)

chicken for breakfast?


----------



## obz (Jan 10, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> that sounds tasty...give me the recipe please?



Here's a variation I posted a while back...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=73396&highlight=green+monster

Tweak it any way you like. Latley I've gone to 6 egg whites to 2 whole eggs, but any ratio you see fit works. Sub broccoli for chopped bell peppers, or whatever you like really.

That should get you started. The more oats you use, the more pancake like it gets, the more eggs, the more omlet like it gets.

Bon Appetite!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 10, 2007)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> HOW IS THIS?? i bought this today
> very very lean already made chicken, and brown rice??
> i might put some olive oil on the chicken or rice for some fats
> 
> everymorniong brown rice, chicken, olive oil, oh and a banana, soound good or no?



Sounds good.

Nothing wrong with Chicken for Breakfast.  I do it quite frequently.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> gotta tell you Jodi, I'm not liking the cinnamon/splenda connection. Its boring. I do it, but I dont like it. Since I omitted fruit from my diet in preparation for my contest, life sucks with oatmeal. Any ideas without fruit added and whey mixed in?
> 
> And what is wrong with oats with meat? Its separated anyway! I use it with fish, chopped meat and obviously eggs.


All I see are excuses!  

Meat in oatmeal is


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 11, 2007)

obz said:


> I like Oats with egg whites, season salt and chopped peppers. I pan fry them up into little pancake type things. Not exactly meat... but it's another way to eat oats if youre looking for that.



I basically do the same thing. I make scrambled eggs, throw some salsa in there and toss my oatmeal right in the mix. Can't even taste the oatmeal.


----------



## ava (Jan 11, 2007)

I usually have oatmeal with milk, 2 slices of stone ground whole wheat/grain bread, 2 slices of canadian bacon on top of the bread, and a scoop of whey mixed with milk.

Look okay?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 11, 2007)

Jodi said:


> All I see are excuses!
> 
> Meat in oatmeal is


You love me dont you?


----------



## leg_press (Jan 11, 2007)

Jodi said:


> All I see are excuses!
> 
> Meat in oatmeal is



lol if Im in a real rush ill microwave some beef chilli ot bolognese and pour it over raw oats, dont see the problem with it.


----------

